# Bibliothek einbinden



## Fialar (21 Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
ich beginne gerade mit einer Hausarbeit. Ich sitze völlig konsterniert vorm Pc und weiß momentan nicht wirklich wie ich anfangen soll. Ich muss nun zuerst ein Projekt mit meinem Namen anlegen ... ok!  und hierbei wohl die Bibliotheken einbinden.... und scheitere leider auch schon daran. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ??  Danke


----------



## mkd (21 Dezember 2013)

Beckhoff, Wago, andere???
Schonmal in der entsprechenden Hilfe geschaut ?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 Dezember 2013)

Welche Libs sollst du denn einbinden ? Die Standart Libs sind ja schon eingebunden. 
Sonst musst du erstmal schauen wo du die Libs findest. Die sind mit unter recht verstreut oder gar erst noch zu besorgen. 
Ein paar Infos zu welches System du fahren möchtest welche Libs du haben sollst etc wären wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## Fialar (22 Dezember 2013)

Hallo mkd, Hallo Dr. MirakulixX,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Also ich benutze CODESYS 2.3. Ja ich habe in der CODESYS-Hilfe und Google gesucht. Überall find ich Einträge, dass die Bibliotheken eingebunden werden müssen, aber nicht WELCHE und WIE.

In den Vorlesungen habe ich dazu mitgeschrieben,  "zu Beginn gleich Bibliotheken einbinden"  (F1 --> Hilfemenü, F2 --> alle Bausteine)

Habe CODESYS installiert und beim Öffnen wird folgendes angezeigt:
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 22693

	

		
			
		

		
	
  "Projekt/Bibliothek kann nicht geöffnet werden (keine gültige Projekt-/ Bibliotheksdatei) ... das steht dann sowohl in der Fehlermeldung als auch in dem unteren Feld.

Ich beschäftige mich jetzt den 3. Tag nur damit, dass Programm irgendwie zu starten. Bei dem Tempo kriege ich meine Arbeit bis zum 25.01. wohl nie fertig.   :evil:

Schönen 4. Advent wünsche ich euch.


----------



## mkd (22 Dezember 2013)

Hi,

hier z. b. nachzulesen:

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...cplccontrol/html/tcplcctrl_libmanager.htm&id=


Hier wählst du die nötigen Bibliotheken. 
Ich vermute, du willst ein vorhandenes Projekt öffnen? 
Dann müssen alle, von verwendeten Bausteinen, zugehörige Bibliotheken einbinden.
Die Libs dindest du im TwinCAT Installationsverzeichnis unter TwinCAT\PLC\Lib

Leider kann ich deinen Anhang nicht öffnen!

Gruß


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Dezember 2013)

Auch ich kann deinen Bild leider nicht sehen. 
Generell musst du Libs nur einbinden wenn sie in deinem Projekt benötigt werden. Eine Handvoll  Libs sind schon von Haus installiert. 
Was hast du denn für ein Projekt bzw welche Libs brauchst du ?


----------



## Nilzon (29 Dezember 2013)

Also die von Dir geschriebene Meldung hat ja nichts mit den Bibliotheken zu tun. 
CoDeSys öffnet beim Start immer das letzte Projekt. 
Die Meldung kommt bei auch öfters, nämlich immer wenn ich vergesse, den USB-Stick einzustecken, auf dem sich das Programm befindet. 
Dann findet der das nicht. 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. Im Wesentlichen braucht man für die Standardbausteine keine Bibliothek einzubinden. 
Das brauchst nur, wenn Du was verwenden willst, was nicht in der (standardmäßig bereits eingebundenen) Bibliothek ist. 
Wenn Du zum Beispiel ein Modbus-Slave-Gerät anbinden willst, dann brauchst Du die Modbus-Bibliothek.


----------



## Fialar (29 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Nilzon, 

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das hat sich schon erledigt. Ihr hattet recht und die Bibliotheken waren soweit eingebunden. Ich denke ich habe mich da ein wenig ins Bockshorn jagen lassen. Und die Einbindung bezieht sich wohl auf eine Bibliothek, die ich evtl. in einem späteren Stadium der Hausarbeit benötige. Falls ich da jemals hinkomme :sad:


Gruß und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Fialar (3 Januar 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

ich versuche einen Ablauf hinzubekommen, siehe Anhang. wie bekomme ich die Weiterschaltbedingungen da hin ??
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gruß Fialar


----------

